# Ametralladora de gomitas



## chclau (Dic 27, 2013)

Es una pavada, pero a mi me encantó

http://www.vadepongos.es/ametralladora-de-gomas/


----------



## Scooter (Dic 27, 2013)

Desde luego que mal que están algunos!!

Je je je je

Y yo que pensaba que solo me dedicaba a montar tonterías...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 27, 2013)

jajaja veo el video y vienen a mis recuerdos aquellos días en que jugaba con algo así 






Consistía en un globo pegado al rollito de cinta adhesiva. Para usarlo se le metía una piedrita al globo luego se le estiraba, se soltaba y vualaáa!!! una mortal arma de combate infantil jajaa


----------



## armandolopezmx (Dic 27, 2013)

nosotros  colocabamos el globo  (como la mitad del globo) en el "cuello"  de una botella de cloro, que ahorita seria el equivalente a una botella de refresco pet..  asi quedaba como embudo, y era mas facil  meter la bolita de pingüica (fruto de un arbol)  y se sostenia mas facilmente.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 28, 2013)

ya veo, luego "nos actualizamos" a esto jaja


----------



## chclau (Dic 28, 2013)

Yo usaba las biromes BIC como canuto y en una época también un rulero con un globo que los cargábamos con unas bolitas verdes bien duras, fruto de no me acuerdo qué árbol, que llamábamos "venenitos".

Pero no hay duda que la ametralladora esta del pibe ha traído un tremendo avance a los "campos de batalla"


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 28, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> ... que los cargábamos con unas bolitas verdes bien duras, fruto de no me acuerdo qué árbol, que llamábamos "venenitos".


  Paraíso.  Arbol fiero de fruto venenoso pero de buena sombra y rápido crecimiento, además de un recurso bélico ecológico.


----------



## palurdo (Dic 28, 2013)

Yo tengo en milanuncios unas ballestas de pinzas en miniatura decorativas. Pero no me compra ninguna nadie.: (


----------



## R-Mario (Dic 28, 2013)

100 euros?? Puff si que es cara, lo mas seguro es que veremos a este tipo dentro de unos años trabajando para un fabricante de armas.

Ingeniosa y divertida


----------



## fernandob (Dic 29, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Yo usaba las biromes BIC como canuto ol:



esa era el arma cochina...... la bolita de papel bien masticada.
respetable era el que te lanzaba la durita y seca , pero odioso el que lanzaba el pequeño masacote baboso que se desperdigaba humedo en la nuca.
(yo lanzaba ambos ).

ahora bien , el arma cruel y dolorosa usaba solo una gomita como arma, y el pequeño misil doloroso era medio ganchito de esos que se usan para agarrar papeles......esa si que dolia.


----------

